# Printable building signs



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking for building sign website where I can print some signs for FREE? Is there such a thing? I have heard of some sites with free images. Any suggestions? These signs would be for my indoor endevors.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

There are lots of places on the web that sell vintage full sized signs. Use your browser to search for "vintage signs" for a world of hits. Their ads usually contain pics of these signs that are the ideal size for use in large scale. Just print out the samples, cut them out, and seal them with clear tape.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to Google, you will see a search bar, before typing in 'vintage signs' look up to the left and click on the 'Images' then the search bar will come up again, then type in what you are looking for. You will get thumbnails of what the image looks like, click on the one you like and it will take you to it, then click on 'see full size image' and you have it. I just click on them and drag them to my desktop-I have a Mac, guess that works with a PC also. You will have to size them in your art/graphics program that you have on your computer. I think Google has a free one, if you don't have one.


----------

